# Log splitter - rental vs purchase



## BrianK

Hi folks,
I just found a local equipment rental that has a 20 ton log splitter they rent for $60 per day. That seems a bit steep. I'm just wondering how much wood one could reasonably expect to split during a one day rental. Several cords?

If so, its probably more economical for me to rent for the next year or two than buy.

If not, I'm going to start searching CL and other local listings for a decent used splitter.

Any thoughts?

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Backwoods Savage

Brian, many folks do find that rent is the best way to go. $60 is probably on the low end for rental as some charge up to $100.

You can split many, many cords in a day with a 20 ton. We've done this many times and one time there were 3 of us working. Really made the wood fly that day! Our splitter is a 20 ton MTD and it is a real work horse. A 5 hp engine is all it has but has plenty of horses to get the job done. I don't even run it full throttle most of the time. If some hard splitters, then I'll open it up. It is plenty fast for me. I say rent it.


----------



## gzecc

I rent my 30 ton for 50 per day plus 10 delivery.  I say rent it.  Tying up $8-900 in a piece of equipment that you only use 2xs per year is a waste. If you must split every piece of wood than maybe you should buy one.


----------



## greg13

If you plan it right, you can split a LOT of wood. Get the wood blocked up before you rent the splitter, then have a splitting party. When I worked for the tree company I would bring loads of wood all summer, then spend a weekend with the in laws blocking it up and bring a splitter the next. One year we did almost 50 cords on a Sunday, Dad on the splitter valve, one positioning the blocks, one feeding blocks and one moving split wood.


----------



## BrianK

greg13 said:


> One year we did almost 50 cords on a Sunday, Dad on the splitter valve, one positioning the blocks, one feeding blocks and one moving split wood.


 
WOW

Excellent!

That puts that subject to rest for me.


----------



## MasterMech

greg13 said:


> If you plan it right, you can split a LOT of wood.


 
True that ^^^^^



greg13 said:


> One year we did almost 50 cords on a Sunday, Dad on the splitter valve, one positioning the blocks, one feeding blocks and one moving split wood.


 
Pics or it didn't happen! 

If matters what kind of machine you have too.  If your renting a splitter like _most _of us own then your probably not going to make 50 cords.  I often see my machine at rental shops an I know with a two-man crew you can make 3-4 cords in a day without killing yourself.  Of course renting a Timberwolf TW-5 or the like will boost your productivity, especially if you have lots of big rounds.


----------



## Como

1/2 a cord an hour, 1 cord if you are using an impact and have it all lined up.

50 cords i an day would need a very large wood processor and mechanical handling, conveyor belts etc and then maybe.


----------



## richg

Something else to consider is that when you rent, you have to split continuously and then take the thing back. Even with a hydraulic splitter, processing wood is laborious and you may wish to plan on having a good supply of Aleve (and beer) on hand to deal with the inevitable aches and pains. I struggled with "rent vs buy" question for years, and after having spent about $300 or so on rentals, bit the bullet on a used Huskee 28 ton. I can now spend an hour here, two hours there, and split wood without killing my back. It's a comforting feeling to know it's there, and I've been able to arrange some neat swaps with people.....an auto mechanic did some serious work on my car in exchange for borrowing the splitter for a couple weeks.


----------



## blujacket

I love being able to pull the splitter out of the garage whenever I want. I'm a scrounger and when the wood is out you have to snatch it asap. Go in halves with a family member or friend if possible.


----------



## seeyal8r

I went in with a buddy and bought a 22 ton splitter. $300 each. I've used it enough to justify the buy. Ive bought several equipment type items like this just splitting with a neighbor or friend. I bought a $200 yard sprayer for $100. I recommend that whenever possible.


----------



## lukem

For whatever reason, splitters hold their value extremely well...around here at least.  I bought a brand new 22 ton for $999.  I bet I can use it for the next 5 years and turn around and sell it for at least $800.  That's $40/year + a couple oil changes...and I don't have to haul it back and forth to the rental place.


----------



## lukem

greg13 said:


> If you plan it right, you can split a LOT of wood. Get the wood blocked up before you rent the splitter, then have a splitting party. When I worked for the tree company I would bring loads of wood all summer, then spend a weekend with the in laws blocking it up and bring a splitter the next. One year we did almost 50 cords on a Sunday, Dad on the splitter valve, one positioning the blocks, one feeding blocks and one moving split wood.


 

Is that "dictionary" cords or face cords?  Multi-way wedge?


----------



## LLigetfa

Como said:


> 1/2 a cord an hour, 1 cord if you are using an impact and have it all lined up.
> 
> 50 cords i an day would need a very large wood processor and mechanical handling, conveyor belts etc and then maybe.


 I work alone so I cannot say how much difference two more people would make but the cycle time would probably become the limiting factor.  Me thinks those were not legal cords but rather "face cords".


----------



## LLigetfa

Around here, rentals are a crap shoot.  Most times when I rent equipment, I need to waste a bunch of time fixing it so it will work.

The year I bought my splitter, I tried finding a rental but there were none to be had.  I'd rather have one and not need it than need one and not have it.  It has not yet paid for itself but it sure is nice not to have to pick up a rental, bust my ass doing the marathon splitting, and then have to return it on time.

Also, since I own it, I can pimp it out.


----------



## Brogan007

I guess it all comes down to how you see value on. Arranging for 2-3 helpers, setting a full day aside to do it...and then killing yourselves for 8-12 hrs...might not be worth the perceived savings.  After all, depreciation on a splitter is what?  $100 a year?   You rent for 2 days/yr @ $60...???  You make 1% interest on your CD.  Do the math.
Park $1000 in a splitter, save on the imported labor, split when you feel like...for a couple hours at a time....sell the thing 5+ yrs later if you want to.
Of course, all this assumes you have $1000 in a CD.....40% of Americans have nothing in savings.  Scary!


----------



## JustWood

lukem said:


> Is that "dictionary" cords or face cords? Multi-way wedge?


Pretty sure he meant face cords. My processor runnin' head down/bawlz out will make 3.5 full cord/hour.


----------



## lukem

LEES WOOD-CO said:


> Pretty sure he meant face cords. My processor runnin' head down/bawlz out will make 3.5/hour.


 

Even then, 16 cord in one day is humpin' it.  I might even go so far as to say too tired to drink a beer at the end of that day....wait...I take that back.


----------



## smokinj

lukem said:


> Even then, 16 cord in one day is humpin' it. I might even go so far as to say too tired to drink a beer at the end of that day....wait...I take that back.


 
16 cords in a day would be 16 perfect hours. Not happen at my place!


----------



## mecreature

I rented one last sunday. 30 bucks for 3 hours, 48 bucks for 6 hours and 60 bucks for the day.
I ran it for 2 hours straight twice with an hour break for lunch.
I was working by myself. It is now 3 in the afternoon.
I figure if I am going to get any more split I had better get on it.

I go out and fire it up and poof, It started blowing smoke bad.
shut off fired back up same thing.

Hooked it up, took it back told them sorry time got away from me,
He said no worries he would only charge me for 4 hours...  sweet

I sure am glad that was not my splitter.

4 hours by myself running straight I got 2 and 1/3 cord split.
It would have been more then double that with another worker. I was sore as a dog the next day


----------



## LLigetfa

One thing about splitters is that they don't really take too well to being towed any distance at highway speed.  Maybe it's OK if you are Mr. Urban Dweller and the rental place is nearby, but I would not want to tow one for miles along the Trans-Canada Highway.

For some stupid reason, MTD chose not to put a gas shutoff valve on mine so I would have to run it out of gas before towing it some distance so that it doesn't flood.


----------



## MasterMech

Is there anybody out there who owns a splitter that wishes they had stuck with renting? 

The only times renting makes a lot of sense to me is:

1.) You just plain can't afford to buy the thing outright.

2.) You can and want to rent a machine that is far more productive than what you could afford to buy.

3.) You're "test-driving" equipment you may or may not decide to buy or you know this is a one-time deal.

Otherwise you're gonna face:

1.) Fixing up the rental shop's machine on your dime because you already set aside time today to do the task you needed the machine for in the first place.

2.) Not being able to get a machine when you need it. Especially at peak season.

3.) Being on a deadline to get every thing done in the time allotted or else facing additional rental fees.


Rent the big, expensive stuff for sure! But a $1000 splitter doesn't really qualify as "big". Many will happily spend well over that for a TV. I see owning the splitter as kinda like owning your own washer/dryer. And nobody I know will argue the laundromat to be a good value.


Going in halves may work for some but I do not share well with others. They're MY toys. MINE!


----------



## JustWood

Owning has the benefit of doing the work on your time and not the rental companies availability of the machine. 20 minute of splitting here and there adds up over time.


----------



## mecreature

LEES WOOD-CO said:


> Owning has the benefit of doing the work on your time and not the rental companies availability of the machine. 20 minute of splitting here and there adds up over time.


 

that is exactly what I was saying at the end of the day hustling to get that splitter back before they closed.


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs

Let me put it a different way . . .

Splitting 50 cord with 4 people and one splitter in 24 hours. . . . Bull chit


----------



## Gasifier

lukem said:


> Even then, 16 cord in one day is humpin' it. I might even go so far as to say too tired to drink a beer at the end of that day....wait...I take that back.


 
 Good decision.


----------



## weatherguy

$60 is cheap, I cant add anything everyone has already said but if you only have 3-4 cords to split this one time I would do it. If you plan on 4 cords every year then Id look to buy one. I plan on burning til I cant lift a splt and scrounge my wood so Im going to upgrade soon from my little 5 ton to a bigger splitter.


----------



## nate379

The $300 electric splitters work well... might be something to consider?  That is what I use for my 3-4 cords a year.


----------



## kevin j

for that price rent it.   then make notes and see what you like or don't like. Rent once or twice more, or use the next 6 months until you need it again to find the machine you really want.    I own 1/4 share in a $1000 machine, long ago paid for my investment, but I learend a lot using or renting others to see what I liked.  And what we ended up buying was not where we started.
   Afte that, being able to maintain it and know the reliability makes it worth while for me.

k


----------



## greg13

Call me a lier, but I can tell you we did it. It was a long day of non stop splitting, but preparation is the key. BTW, we are talking FACE cords, not many people talk full cords around here.

That was 20+years ago, could I do it today, No way


----------



## Jags

lukem said:


> Even then, 16 cord in one day is humpin' it. I might even go so far as to say too tired to drink a beer at the end of that day....wait...I take that back.


 you BETTER take that back. Thems fight'in words.


----------



## MasterMech

greg13 said:


> Call me a lier, but I can tell you we did it. It was a long day of non stop splitting, but preparation is the key. BTW, we are talking FACE cords, not many people talk full cords around here.
> 
> That was 20+years ago, could I do it today, No way


 

Most folks talk full cords on Hearth.com and those that do not usually use the term "face cord" to avoid confusion.  50 Face Cord is still over 16 full cord and that would be impressive.  We have another saying around here: "Pics or it didn't happen!"


----------



## LLigetfa

MasterMech said:


> Most folks talk full cords on Hearth.com...


 His "here" must be a different here than our "here".  

A cord is a cord, namely 128 cu ft.  Anything less is a fraction of a cord.  We don't need to clarify by saying "full cord".  Ony the face corders need to clarify so as not to be called out as a liar.

16 cord in a day while impressive, is not implausible given a mix of the right size and type of wood, the work area, and a well oiled workforce.


----------



## smokinj

LLigetfa said:


> His "here" must be a different here than our "here".
> 
> A cord is a cord, namely 128 cu ft. Anything less is a fraction of a cord. We don't need to clarify by saying "full cord". Ony the face corders need to clarify so as not to be called out as a liar.
> 
> 16 cord in a day while impressive, is not implausible given a mix of the right size and type of wood, the work area, and a well oiled workforce.


 
Nothing goes perfect and you would need 16 hours of perfection. (3 shifts even to keep everyone fresh)


----------



## Dune

Try to find a rental from a store closed on sunday. Rent it sat and return monday morning. This is a common ploy here, and the stores don't mind.


----------



## ScotO

Brian I bought my splitter on craigslist, it's a Swisher 22 ton vertical/horizontal (I almost ALWAYS use it vertical), it was used only THREE TIMES and put on craigslist! I picked it up for a measly 800 bucks!  It still had the tags and owners manual tethered on the engine!  So there are deals here locally, watch all the classifieds and have the money ready to go!


----------



## NH_Wood

Only thing I'll add is that if you do rent, try to have as much of the tougher rounds ready to go first, and the easier stuff last. If you run out of time, you're not left trying to split the tougher rounds by hand. Cheers!


----------



## TreePointer

smokinj said:


> Nothing goes perfect and you would need 16 hours of perfection. (3 shifts even to keep everyone fresh)


 
Totally agree!  Especially since I've never seen a fast cycle or multi-way wedge.rental splitter.


----------



## Pallet Pete

I rent one when I need one but that is not often my little 4 ton does a good job. My problem is I want one to use whenever but I can't find a good compact splitter other than my electric which makes rental convenient. if storage is an issue or your only gonna use it a couple times a year then rent it and save space.

Pete


----------



## greg13

Dune said:


> Try to find a rental from a store closed on sunday. Rent it sat and return monday morning. This is a common ploy here, and the stores don't mind.


 
That's the "Weekend deal" pretty much the standard of the industry. What you want to find is the places like our's that are closed on Saturday too. Many places that are open Saturday may offer Sat. & Sun. for an extra 1/2 day rate.
Even during the 5 months that we are open 1/2 day Saturday, we still make deals from Fri. PM through Monday AM. The machines don't make ANY money sitting in the showroom.


----------



## BrianK

greg13 said:


> Many places that are open Saturday may offer Sat. & Sun. for an extra 1/2 day rate.


That's what they do here at one rental outfit. The other is open Sundays and offers no type of discount.


----------



## LLigetfa

Always check the fine print on the rental agreement.  A one day rental does not always mean upto 24 hours of runtime.  Some rental outfits consider 8 hours of runtime to be a one day rental and charge extra if you go over.


----------



## greg13

8 Hr  of runtime is the standard, but most places don't run hour meters on small engines.


----------



## TreePointer

FWIW, the two times we rented from Home Depot, we got a SpeeCo 25-ton model with no hour meter.  It was simply a 24 hour rental.


----------



## Bigg_Redd

BrianK said:


> Hi folks,
> I just found a local equipment rental that has a 20 ton log splitter they rent for $60 per day. That seems a bit steep. I'm just wondering how much wood one could reasonably expect to split during a one day rental. Several cords?
> 
> If so, its probably more economical for me to rent for the next year or two than buy.
> 
> If not, I'm going to start searching CL and other local listings for a decent used splitter.
> 
> Any thoughts?
> 
> Thanks,
> Brian


 
If all you are doing is splitting, and assuming you are of average health and fitness, it is not unreasonable to split a whole year's worth of wood (3-5 cord) in a day.

At $1200 dollars, which is what the Huskee 22 ton splitters are going for at the feed store (and which represent the bottom of the market), it'll take you 20 years to break even over renting, and that is assuming your splitter lasts 20 years and never breaks down.


----------



## Bigg_Redd

Como said:


> 1/2 a cord an hour, 1 cord if you are using an impact and have it all lined up.
> 
> 50 cords i an day would need a very large wood processor and mechanical handling, conveyor belts etc and then maybe.


 
Bah. . . 

I can split a cord per hour (give or take) by hand.  With a 2.25lb Fiskars Pro Splitting Axe.


----------



## MasterMech

TreePointer said:


> Totally agree! Especially since I've never seen a fast cycle or multi-way wedge.rental splitter.


 
My local True-Value was renting a I & O 20-Ton Fast Cycle up until this year. Switched to a 26 Ton unit like mine.

Our local Heavy Equipment dealership/rental rents Timberwolf splitters with hydraulically adjusted 4-ways. 



Pallet Pete said:


> I rent one when I need one but that is not often my little 4 ton does a good job. My problem is I want one to use whenever but I can't find a good compact splitter other than my electric which makes rental convenient. if storage is an issue or your only gonna use it a couple times a year then rent it and save space.
> 
> Pete


 
Pete have you seen this one yet?



http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/...SPG-3-GOOGLE&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cse


----------



## Bigg_Redd

MasterMech said:


> http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/...SPG-3-GOOGLE&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cse




Oh Joy!

Nothing beats working all day bent at the waist!


----------



## ISeeDeadBTUs

Bigg_Redd said:


> Bah. . .
> 
> I can split a cord per hour (give or take) by hand. With a 2.25lb Fiskars Pro Splitting Axe.


 
I could probably accumulate a cord an hour splitting by hand (MM) if

It was all fresh cut ash, red oak and Aspen

I was splitting for my boiler, which means I probably split every fourth chunk

The weather was cool and I had no interuptions

Oh, yeah, I could probably keep up that pace for 1 - 1 1/2 hours.

The poster seems to indicate that 4 men with one hydraulic splitter could split 16 cord on one work day. Assuming they are splitting most every chunk - I'm not saying he's a liar - but he's having a little trouble recalling correctly.

Best case scenario - take 36,000 seconds (10 hour day) divided by the cycle time in seconds. Theory this is the maximum # of strokes. Assume each piece is split once to make two pieces, so multiply by two to determine maximum number of pieces.

I'll leave it someone else to figure out how many pieces to a cord.

You'll see there just ain't enough time in the day. Let alone breakdowns, sore backs, snack breaks, refuel breaks, multiple-pass splits, yada,yada,yada.


----------



## kettensÃ¤ge

I wanted to rent one once. Called the rental place and they were repairing the only one they had to rent, said the previous renter damaged it and they didn't know when it would be ready. Figured I didn't want to take a chance for a variety of reasons and bought my MTD a few days later. That was in '05 IIRC. I like owning my own and there should always be some residual value in a splitter if it is kept in good working order.


----------



## Bigg_Redd

ISeeDeadBTUs said:


> I could probably accumulate a cord an hour splitting by hand (MM) if
> 
> It was all fresh cut ash, red oak and Aspen
> 
> I was splitting for my boiler, which means I probably split every fourth chunk
> 
> The weather was cool and I had no interuptions
> 
> Oh, yeah, I could probably keep up that pace for 1 - 1 1/2 hours.
> 
> The poster seems to indicate that 4 men with one hydraulic splitter could split 16 cord on one work day. Assuming they are splitting most every chunk - I'm not saying he's a liar - but he's having a little trouble recalling correctly.
> 
> Best case scenario - take 36,000 seconds (10 hour day) divided by the cycle time in seconds. Theory this is the maximum # of strokes. Assume each piece is split once to make two pieces, so multiply by two to determine maximum number of pieces.
> 
> I'll leave it someone else to figure out how many pieces to a cord.
> 
> You'll see there just ain't enough time in the day. Let alone breakdowns, sore backs, snack breaks, refuel breaks, multiple-pass splits, yada,yada,yada.


 
I routinely split a cord per hour if it's Doug Fir, bigleaf maple, or red alder.  A cord of hemlock will usually add 10-15 minutes.  16'-18' rounds.  If you're managing only 1/2 cord per hour with a splitter. . .


----------



## weatherguy

Bigg_Redd said:


> Oh Joy!
> 
> Nothing beats working all day bent at the waist!


 
LOL, said the same thing to myself, didnt that guy ever hear of a milk crate?


----------



## firefighterjake

Own a splitter and you'll always have plenty of friends and happy neighbors.


----------



## John_M

firefighterjake +1.
Purchased my splitter (see signature) three years ago and enjoy the freedom to split when and where I want. Had to extend myself financially to make the purchase but "Buyer's Remorse" has never entered my mind. 

Edit on 3/28/2012: Farmer friend called me at 2:00 PM yesterday and asked if I could bring my splitter and help him split about 2.5 cords of rounds.Rain was predicted for today so we had to complete the job yesterday. Started splitting at 2:30 and finished at 6:45. We worked our butts off but enjoyed the working together. That kind of immediate response is not possible if one has to rent a splitter.


----------



## muncybob

The best purchase I've made in the last 5 years is my wood fired boiler....2nd best is my hydrualic spltter


----------



## Kenster

greg13 said:


> Call me a lier, but I can tell you we did it. It was a long day of non stop splitting, but preparation is the key. BTW, we are talking FACE cords, not many people talk full cords around here.



Au contraire, most everyone here who has more than a handful of posts to his credit speaks in terms of CORDS and means a full, legal, cord. Those that don't, at least clarify by using the term FACE CORD though FACE CORD has no true, defined value. I think many people talk in Face cords as an ego boosting numbers inflater. Or a numbers boosting ego inflater.


----------



## Kenster

As to the original question, I debated this last summer.  I had a bunch of wood bucked up ready to be split.  Couldn't hardly face it in our 105 degree (and up) heat.  I considered renting.  A couple of days would have cost me about $150.   But I found a new, absolutely unused, Huskee 35 that had been in storage for six or seven years.  Had never had a drop of gasoline in the tank!  $1000.   I couldn't pass that up. I sold three items on eBay that netted me over a thousand bucks.   I had the room to store it so that was not an issue.  I like the convenience of being able to pull it out anytime I want, rather than waiting to split until I have enough to justify a rental.   I reckon I can keep it for several years and sell it for more than I paid for it.


----------

